# [SOLVED] montowanie usb i partycji przez zwykłego usera

## happ

Mam problem z montowaniem dysków USB i partycji dyskowych poprzez zwykłego usera w środowisku LXDE za pomocą "pcmanfm" - na koncie root-a wszystko działa ok

user należy do grup

```

$ groups zbyszek

disk wheel floppy uucp cdrom video usb users plugdev zbyszek

```

utworzyłem również plik 55-storage.pkla w katalogu /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d

o zawartości

```

[Storage Permissions]

Identity=unix-group:plugdev

Action=orgfreedesktop.udisks.filesystem-mount;org.freedesktop.udisks.drive-eject;org.freedesktop.udisks.drive-detach;org.fredesktop.udisks.luks-unlock;org.freedesktop.udisks.inhibit-polling;org.freedesktop.udisks.drive-set-spindown

ResultAny=yes

ResultActive=yes

ResultInactive=no

```

Problem jest taki, że nie mogę montować zwykłych partycji które są na dysku oraz po wsunięciu usb "pcmanfm" wykrywa mi dysk USB ale przy próbie montowania któregokolwiek z nich mam komunikat

```

Not authorized to perform operation

```

w pliku ~/.xinitrc mam wpis

```
exec ck-launch-session startlxde
```

czy da się zrobić montowanie dla usera ?

----------

## Oniryczny

u mnie problem rozwiązało wywalenie systemd i powrót na udev

----------

## happ

już problem rozwiązałem, nic nie musiałem wywalać, zrobiłem wszystko wg linka jak w temacie który założyłem na angielskim forum

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-995930.html

ale to mi nie pomogło, więc szukałem flag których nie miałem włączonych... i rozwiązałem problem takim poleceniem

```
 USE="consolekit dbus pam policykit udev udisks upower" emerge -auvDN world 
```

wszystko się przebudowało i mam możliwość montowania dysków usb i partycji z poziomu usera no i dodała mi się w końcu opcja wyłączania i restartowania kompa z poziomu użytkownika

problemem okazały się flagi które nie miałem włączone

----------

## Oniryczny

i działa ci to z systemd?

----------

## happ

ja nawet tego nie mam zainstalowanego

```

emerge -pv systemd

 * Last emerge --sync was Wed Jun 18 02:35:01 2014.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/systemd-208-r3:0/1  USE="acl filecaps firmware-loader kmod lzma pam python tcpd -audit -cryptsetup -doc -gcrypt -gudev -http -introspection -policykit -qrcode (-selinux) {-test} -vanilla -xattr" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_2 -python3_3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2" 2,335 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4  52 kB

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-208-r3, sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/udev-212-r1)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-212-r1)

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 2,386 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/udev-212-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,gudev,introspection?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-),gudev]) required by (virtual/libgudev-208::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-208:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-208::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-208 required by (virtual/udev-208-r2::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/systemd-208-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/systemd-208:0/1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,static-libs(-)?] (>=sys-apps/systemd-208:0/1[abi_x86_32(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-208::gentoo, installed)

    systemd

    >=sys-apps/systemd-208:0 required by (virtual/udev-208-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

----------

